# Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?



## gsk1 (12. Juli 2017)

*Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Hallo und eine Frage:

Gibt es 1151-Mainboards (vorzugsweise Z270 für I7-7700K), wo man im BIOS/UEFI (oder anders) die M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse, welche man mit z.B. 960 PRO NVMe SSD, PCIe 3.0 M.2 Typ 2280 - 512 GB bestückt hat, beliebig deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren kann ?

Gruß Günter


----------



## niklasschaefer (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Hallo,
mal eine andere Frage was soll der Sinn dahinter sein? Wenn sie nicht benutzt werden spricht sie das BIOS auch nicht an. Denn die meisten hängen eh am Chipsatz und nicht direkt an der CPU.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Wieso willst du die abschalten?
Du kannst im Bios die M.2 SSD selbst deaktivieren. Wie du jede andere SSD oder HDD auch deaktivieren kannst.


----------



## gsk1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Hintergrund des Deaktivierens:

Schon  seit ewigen Zeiten habe ich auf meinem PC mehrere SSD's mit jeweils komplettem Betriebsystem für verschiedene Projekte eingebaut, die ich durch simples Ein- oder Ausschalten der Stromzufuhr als Bootplatte aktivieren kann. Strikte physikalische Trennung. Hat sich bestens bewährt, egal ob SSD oder normale Festplatte.

Das gleiche würde ich gerne auch mit den M.2-Anschlüssen machen, nur lässt sich das dort ja leider nicht über die Stromzufuhr erledigen, wie vorher bei den SATA-SSD's.

Ich hab gestern mal in die Handbücher von Asus Prime Z270-A und MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon reingeschaut, aber dort keine Option gefunden, wo ich die Anschlüsse bei Bedarf im BIOS/UEFI deaktivieren könnte.

Meine Hoffnung war, dass es vielleicht andere Mainboards gibt, die das zulassen.

Was ich NICHT will, ist der Einsatz von Bootmanagern, also bitte keine Vorschläge oder Diskussion darüber 

Gruß Günter


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Klingt kompliziert.
Du kannst im Bios einfach die entsprechende SSD bzw. den Controller deaktivieren und aktivieren.
Da brauchst du keine Strippen ziehen oder so.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Hab mir grad (notgedrungen, da MoBo kaputt) ein I7-7700K System mit Asus Prime Z270-K aufgebaut. Dort hab ich das aktivieren/deaktivieren bestimmter SATA-Anschlüsse selbst schon vorgenommen, da ich Win 10 auf die neue M.2 SSD installiert hab, ich später per Knoppix Live-DVD aber von der alten Win 8.1 SATA-SSD noch ein paar Daten rüberschieben musste.
*Das* klappt schonmal einwandfrei, aber im UEFI/BIOS hab ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die M.2 Schnittstellen abzuschalten. 

@Threshold kann man tatsächlich das eigentliche physische Gerät im BIOS aktivieren/deaktivieren?
Bei meinem Asus kann ich wie gesagt jeden der sechs SATA-Ports einzeln abschalten, aber auch die eigentliche SSD... hmm.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*



T'PAU schrieb:


> @Threshold kann man tatsächlich das eigentliche physische Gerät im BIOS aktivieren/deaktivieren?
> Bei meinem Asus kann ich wie gesagt jeden der sechs SATA-Ports einzeln abschalten, aber auch die eigentliche SSD... hmm.



Das meinte ich ja. Du kannst den Controller abschalten und dann ist die SSD, die eben dran hängt, nicht mehr im System.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Ah, ok. Aber das ändert leider nichts am Problem von gsk1, dass der/die M.2-Ports anscheinend nicht abschaltbar sind. Zumindest wohl bei Asus Z270-Boards.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich keine M.2 SSD habe.
Aber normaler Weise sollte man jeden Controller abschalten können. Eventuell ist der woanders zu finden als die Sata Controller.


----------



## gsk1 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Ich hab nun die Handbücher verschiedener Mainboards durchgesehen: 

Und bei keinem ließen sich die M.2-Anschlüsse deaktivieren.

Schade, dann scheinen die super-flexiblen Zeiten für mich vorbei zu sein


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich keine M.2 SSD habe.
> Aber normaler Weise sollte man jeden Controller abschalten können. Eventuell ist der woanders zu finden als die Sata Controller.



M.2-NVME-SSDs werden über den PCI-Express-Controller angebunden und den zu deaktivieren wäre eine sehr schlechte Idee.

@gsk1:
Eine explizite M.2-off-Option ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Aber es gab zumindest mal die Option, manuell zwischen SATA- und PCI-E-Betrieb umzuschalten. Durch Wahl der falschen Einstellung könnte man eine Erkennung verhindern. Aber so etwas prüfe ich nicht systematisch, weswegen ich dir spontan kein Beispiel nennen kann. (Je ein aktuelles MSI- und Asus-X299-Modell, die ich gerade zur Hand habe, bieten diese Option nicht.)

Wenn du gerne bastelst könntest du auch mit M.2-Extendern experimentieren und versuchen, die Adern für die Stromzufuhr an dein bisheriges System anzuklemmen.


----------



## gsk1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Ich will ja auch nicht unbedingt ins BIOS ... nur sah ich da bisher die einzige Möglichkeit, dort die M.2-Anschlüsse beeinflussen zu können ... was ja anscheinend nicht möglich ist.

@PCGH_Torsten:

Ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt ein Frickelbruder, aber die Idee mit den M.2-Extendern werde ich auf jeden Fall aufgreifen ... die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt 

Dazu 2 Fragen:

Frage 1:  Welche der Adern sind die Stromführenden ? (auf die Schnelle habe ich bisher noch keine darüber Infos gefunden)

Frage 2:  Hat der Einsatz eines M.2-Extenders Einfluss auf die Schreib- und Lesegeschwindigkeit ?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand auf die Sprünge hilft,

Bisher nutze ich für die Auswahl meiner jeweiligen SATA-SSD diese elegante Lösung ... ist einfach und macht genau das, was ich will.
Mit diesem Teil schaltet man lediglich die Stromzufuhr zur Festplatte/SSD.
Wäre natürlich super, wenn ich die Adern am M.2-Extender auch abgreifen könnte ... und dann weiterhin mit diesem Schalter die gewünschte M.2-SSD auswählen kann 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe und Info


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Die Adernzuordnung der Extender musst du selbst analysieren. M.2 hat 75 Kontakte, die Kabel aber vermutlich weniger Adern. Was dort wie zusammengeführt wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Der M.2-m-Slot selbst sieht 3,3 V auf den Kontakten 2, 4, 12, 14, 16, 18, 70, 72 und 74 vor. (Also alle auf der Kontaktseite, die eine Fläche weniger aufweißt und dort dann die ersten beiden, eine Lücke von drei Kontakten, dann die nächsten vier und noch einmal drei von vier in dem kurzen Abschnitt hinter der Kerbe. Mit Ausnahme von drei Signalleitungen kurz vor der Kerbe sollte es auf dieser Seite nur 3,3-V- und ungenutzte Kontakte geben.)

Je nach Qualität können Extender und Adapter die maximale PCI-E-Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen – 3.0, 2.0, 1.0 oder gar nicht. Wenn die vorgesehene Datenrate erreicht wird, ist aber auch die Geschwindigkeit gegeben.


----------



## gsk1 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Sind M.2-PCIe-Anschlüsse im BIOS/UEFI deaktivierbar ?*

Vielen Dank Torsten für deine Infos !

.... aber das alles muss ich erstmal in Ruhe sacken lassen 

Vielleicht gibts ja jemand, der sowas schon realisiert hat oder genaues weiß.
Würde mich freuen, wenn er mich darüber informiert und schlauer macht.


----------

